# 2- 2 man antique hand saws from old time british columbia logging operations



## captainPete (Apr 1, 2012)

i have two saws for sale, one has "patent1930" Victor, Canada, on the handle ends, they are in remarkable shape as the old fallers that used them last hid them under a cedar snag and forgot them in the bush.
one is 71/2 feet long and the other is 7 feet long.
these come from Powell River British Columbia Canada. 100 miles north of Vancouver BC, they were from a long gone logging camp up the Gordon Pasha Lake chain, these would have been used prior to world war two, they are in fantastic shape, can be resharpened and used, or cleaned up and hung above your mantle, or cleaned up and painted,
prior to ww2, they labored Japanese workers mixed with local staff to man the woods, and when ww2 came along the Japanese were vacated into camps, never to return, this then slowed or shut down logging operations to some large degree, and many items were left unused in the bush.

i may be getting more soon as i know where there are some possibly stashed in the bush, these are getting harder and harder to find, and are a vanishing antique, especially in this shape.

i am asking $250 each or both for $400cdn, will ship anywhere but have to find a confirmed buyer first then investigate shipping possibilities and prices. once cleared payment is received will ship world wide, send email for more information etc or please feel free to comment on these saws.
drop me your email addy, for pictures as i am having difficulties loading pics here
thanks


----------

